# How do you "Store" different overclocking profiles for different algorithms on Windows?



## LulaSvob (Nov 21, 2021)

Heya.

I mine both on Windows and Linux (Ubuntu).
On Ubuntu it's easy because I use bash to overclock my GPUs and I have a script per algorithm that I can apply and change very easily.

But on Windows I use MSI Afterburner and it can store only 1 set of up to 5 profiles.
I have 7 cards on that windows rig right now and even though many of them are 3060 TIs, they all require different settings for optimal performance, because they have different memory and are different brands, base overclock etc...

Another problem I have is that the different algorithms require different overclock, so when I switch between say ETH and Flux mining I need to change drastically the profiles.

Having said that, I am looking for the best and most efficient way to store overclocking profiles on Windows for the following 2 use cases:

    Store profiles for each individual card i.e. more than 5 profiles
    And store more than one set of those profiles so that I can switch between them when mining ETH or Flux or RVN for example.
Can anyone please share how you guys do this on Windows or my only option is to go HiveOs and the likes?

P.S. I refrain from using HiveOs because it can't read temps from my cards and I have to go 95% fan at all times but if need be I have it installed and can use it as last resort.


----------



## LulaSvob (Nov 23, 2021)

As a follow up - I ended up using Hive OS as  this is the smartest alternative at this point that saves the most time and allows online monitoring etc... Didn't really want to do that because of lack of transparency but there's no other way at this point it seems.


----------

